# NO PAX TRIP INVOICES AVAILABLE FROM DESKTOP ?



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Is this another "feature" our partner has removed from us ?

" https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/trip-invoices "


----------



## Terry XXL (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah I noticed this too, is it temporary perhaps until they program it for the tips feature, though you'd think that would've been done with the launch.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Terry XXL said:


> Yeah I noticed this too, is it temporary perhaps until they program it for the tips feature, though you'd think that would've been done with the launch.


There are some signs they rushed the launch. See, for example, one of my posts in
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-do-drivers-opt-not-to-receive-in-app-tips.314045/.

I suspect they wanted a big 'announceable' (as the politicians like to say) in their first podcast for 2019.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> There are some signs they rushed the launch.


That's a given !

But,,,,,,

It's not as though we were the first Uber City to have the facility of the PAX to tip the drivers.

What precentage of drivers would actually listen to a "Divi" podcast all the way through .

Even if I do try to listen I count the number of times "Divi" and his team say they are excited. After the third announcement of them being excited I turn it off !


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> That's a given !
> 
> But,,,,,,
> 
> ...


If you turn the podcast off after only the third reference to being 'excited', you'd be turning it off very early indeed! The same might be said even for the 50th reference.

The podcast may not loom large in the drivers' world but I suspect it looms very large in the Uber Australia and New Zealand management world.


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

i have never heard of an uber podcast..... not planning to listen


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Yawnie said:


> i have never heard of an uber podcast..... not planning to listen


Just as well as it would change you from Yawnie to Sleepie.


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Terry XXL said:


> Yeah I noticed this too, is it temporary perhaps until they program it for the tips feature, though you'd think that would've been done with the launch.





Hugh G said:


> Is this another "feature" our partner has removed from us ?
> 
> " https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/trip-invoices "
> 
> View attachment 303115


I just called support as I thought it was just me who could not access the Rider Invoices.
The drop kick of a support a/hole said this is not a known issue and it was my computer causing the issue and I need to get a new one.
Well done FUber.


----------



## Terry XXL (Nov 15, 2017)

That's why they're called eggsperts!


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Is this another "feature" our partner has removed from us ?
> 
> " https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/trip-invoices "
> 
> View attachment 303115


Just noticed they are now available...



Max Arnold said:


> I just called support as I thought it was just me who could not access the Rider Invoices.
> The drop kick of a support a/hole said this is not a known issue and it was my computer causing the issue and I need to get a new one.
> Well done FUber.


You should call support, tell them you purchased a new computer and that this has solved the problem.

Enquire how you would go about recommending your allocated support person for "Employee of the Year" for proposing such an ingenious solution to your problem.


----------



## Gorian5 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey Guys, the Trip Invoices are back, BUT..... the rider's names are not fully shown anymore, just their first name. Not happy


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Gorian5 said:


> Hey Guys, the Trip Invoices are back, BUT..... the rider's names are not fully shown anymore, just their first name. Not happy


Why do you need or want the rider's full name?

No part of the rider's name is needed from a legal perspective, let alone the rider's full name.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Gorian5 said:


> Hey Guys, the Trip Invoices are back, BUT..... the rider's names are not fully shown anymore, just their first name. Not happy


Can't you get the PAX name from the waybill ?

Just take a screen shot immediately after the ride, at the end of week/pay-period then download from your phone onto your desktop into a folder with the week number as part of folder name EG UBER2019_WK16_WAYBILLS


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Can't you get the PAX name from the waybill ?
> 
> Just take a screen shot immediately after the ride, at the end of week/pay-period then download from your phone onto your desktop into a folder with the week number as part of folder name EG UBER2019_WK16_WAYBILLS


My waybills show the rider's first name and the initial of the surname but not the full surname.


----------



## Vegeta09 (Feb 11, 2019)

Gorian5 said:


> Hey Guys, the Trip Invoices are back, BUT..... the rider's names are not fully shown anymore, just their first name. Not happy





Jack Malarkey said:


> Why do you need or want the rider's full name?
> 
> No part of the rider's name is needed from a legal perspective, let alone the rider's full name.


There was a thread on the Melbourne board, which someone started, regarding the topic of passenger invoices containing the passenger's full name.

The dude who created the thread, said he'd track down people and get revenge on them, due to giving him a hard time in his car.

This was only last month, and the thread is now deleted, but is it a coincidence that uber have now removed passenger's full names from their employee, sorry, partner invoices?


----------



## Gorian5 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Why do you need or want the rider's full name?
> 
> No part of the rider's name is needed from a legal perspective, let alone the rider's full name.


Yes, makes legal action much easier, otherwise the rider is basically a ghost with Crime and Police Intervention necessary to obtain this info.



Hugh G said:


> Can't you get the PAX name from the waybill ?
> 
> Just take a screen shot immediately after the ride, at the end of week/pay-period then download from your phone onto your desktop into a folder with the week number as part of folder name EG UBER2019_WK16_WAYBILLS


I'm aware of this, but the Waybill only show the initial of the last name, it's not enough



Vegeta09 said:


> There was a thread on the Melbourne board, which someone started, regarding the topic of passenger invoices containing the passenger's full name.
> 
> The dude who created the thread, said he'd track down people and get revenge on them, due to giving him a hard time in his car.
> 
> This was only last month, and the thread is now deleted, but is it a coincidence that uber have now removed passenger's full names from their employee, sorry, partner invoices?


Yikes, I would never use the information to 'track down people and get revenge', but I would definitely use it if I needed to take proper legal action against someone.


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Again this is a double standard by FUber.
FUber gives the rider our full name and yet we cannot see the riders full name.
If they find driver are using it to track down riders then FUber should deactivate those drivers.



Terry XXL said:


> Yeah I noticed this too, is it temporary perhaps until they program it for the tips feature, though you'd think that would've been done with the launch.


Looks like it was not to program the tips but to remove the riders surname.
Now they have given us access to the rider invoices, they have removed access to the Pay Statements.
When I try to open the Pay Statement I get a blank screen and cannot reconcile yesterdays work.
Typical programmers, fix one thing and break another.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Max Arnold said:


> Now they have given us access to the rider invoices, they have removed access to the Pay Statements.
> When I try to open the Pay Statement I get a blank screen and cannot reconcile yesterdays work.
> Typical programmers, fix one thing and break another.


Confirmed !

Same here. Using (" https://partners.uber.com/p3/payments/statements ")

As a Technology Company Uber are a basket case, if it were a Bank you would take your business elsewhere. UBER are dealing with people's finances and lives but certainly fail to give a good quality product to their drivers, especially since they take too big of a commission.

UBER never even acknowledge their frequent stuff-ups and then fail to notify drivers when they have been rectified.

I have become so jaded dealing with UBER and their standard bullsh*t responses that I don't even bother anymore, which is probably exactly what they want.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Confirmed !
> 
> Same here. Using (" https://partners.uber.com/p3/payments/statements ")
> 
> ...


Access to the Pay Statements is now available !


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Just as well as it would change you from Yawnie to Sleepie.


its why i never get reported for aggressive behaviour


----------

